# info on injectors



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

someone told me because my car has a 140000 miles on it i should clean my fuel injectors, well i bought some fuel injector cleaning fluid, this person also told me to use 91 octane fuel when i mix it is this accurate or is ther a better solution.
CAR: 87 300zx N/T


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Regular injector cleaning is a myth. If the car is used regularly and at least once a week or so on the highway, it doesn't need injector cleaning. A car that has been sitting sporadically, or is only used for short trips, will likely need it. And it doesn't matter what gas you mix it with.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I was under the assumption that the 300 Z's only burned Hi-test gas.Do you guys use regular?How does the car run?Jamie


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

84z31 said:


> .
> 
> that crap you stick in your fuel tank isn't going to do anything.


What he said. Have them cleaned and balanced. The crap you put in your gas tank can actually cause problems with the injectors if it's used too much.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jmcguire said:


> I was under the assumption that the 300 Z's only burned Hi-test gas.Do you guys use regular?How does the car run?Jamie


Never put anything under 87 octane in the turbo cars. I only used 91, but my boost was also double the stock psi.... Too much knock will blow your head gaskets, so consider your fuel choices carefully.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

jmcguire said:


> I was under the assumption that the 300 Z's only burned Hi-test gas.Do you guys use regular?How does the car run?Jamie


A stock Z31T and NA can run regular, and should run regular as long as they are stock. Mod the Turbo, or do alittle more then bolt ons to the NA and regular will not be good enough.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

no i have not had my injectors cleaned or balanced. so how do i know i need my fuel injectors cleaned/replaced or not? and how much does something like that cost. the other thing is that my car is worrying me, because im getting this really ruff idle while its cold and through out the day. the car shakes and everything, now i dont think that has to do with injectors but im not sure where to start about the ruff idle. i replaced the fuel filter and a new pcv valve. im not sure what else to do, that i can do my self. i know i need a new fan clutch and timing belt alignment but i dont know if the will fix the ruff idle. any of u pros got some suggestions on where i can start that would be cool.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Rough idle can be about 10 different things. Start by checking all your vacuum lines. Make sure the spark plug wires all go to the correct cylinders.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

oh wow to be honest i dont want to dive into my engine i dont think im prepared for that. im taking it to a mechanic hes gonna take a look at it and everything. and the intake hoses are all sealed. im going to get my timing checked and go from there thanx guys for the info!! :thumbup:


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok so little update i replaced all my spark plugs and wires its still idling really ruff up too the point its hard to start in the morning and it will stall while idling ( happened 5 times allready) through out the day. i think im gonna replace the distributer and see what happens, what else could be the problem here guys?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok so little update i replaced all my spark plugs and wires its still idling really ruff up too the point its hard to start in the morning and it will stall while idling ( happened 5 times allready) through out the day. i think im gonna replace the distributer and see what happens, what else could be the problem here guys?
also is the recall on injectors still in affect? and can i just go to any nissan dealer and get it done?


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Call your local Nissan dealer and ask the service advisor if they will run your VIN to check for outstanding recall campaigns. Nissan will only ante up 1 time. If it's been done already...you're outa luck. If you don't get any help....let me know and I'll get it run for you.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok worked on it alittle today, tryin to single out the problem ok car is still sputtiring, cap and rotor look fine. timing looks ok, fuel filter and air filter have been changed, the mechanic said injectors are fine, but the engine is still missing some where, so it leaves me with a couple questions. 

1. could catalytic converter be messed up and cause this kind of cylinder missing?

2. is there a second fuel filter in the fuel tank? and its maybe plugged up.

3 fuel and air mixture is off, and how would i change that or find out how to correct it?

4. my negatice connection is corrodid and cracked, but still connected? doubt its the problem but still needs to be replaced.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> ok worked on it alittle today, tryin to single out the problem ok car is still sputtiring, cap and rotor look fine. timing looks ok, fuel filter and air filter have been changed, the mechanic said injectors are fine, but the engine is still missing some where, so it leaves me with a couple questions.
> 
> 1. could catalytic converter be messed up and cause this kind of cylinder missing?Wouldn't cause that kind of missing. You'd simply have no power.
> 
> ...


...........................


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> A stock Z31T and NA can run regular, and should run regular as long as they are stock. Mod the Turbo, or do alittle more then bolt ons to the NA and regular will not be good enough.


Actually, unless you open up the engine or increase the boost, 87 octane will be fine for either. Simply putting on a different exhaust or intake does not mean you need to run higher octane.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

i was reading my manual about rough idle and what might be the problme, whatis EGR system and what does it do, is it the emissions system?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> i was reading my manual about rough idle and what might be the problme, what is the EGR system and what does it do, is it the emissions system?


Yes. It might be stuck partly open.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yes. It might be stuck partly open.[/QU
> 
> will it cause the engine to miss though?,and wow egr valves are expensive, 130 bucks!!! i was reading about the O2 sensor, it says replace every 30000 miles so i think im gonna do that too. man what a pain. hahaha.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> Zen31ZR said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It might be stuck partly open.
> ...


 Yes, it will idle like complete garbage if the EGR is stuck partly open. IF it idles at all. Most times an engine will not idle at all if the EGR is stuck open. It's the equivalent of a massive intake leak, and makes the engine very hard to start. When the engine is running, it dumps exhaust gases back into the intake, which dilutes the intake air with CO and makes it hard to idle properly. The EGR is only designed to be operative at part throttle cruise speeds.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

i see thanx man lot of info im am consuming into my brain, lol. ok the manual has a way of checking it so iim gonna see if its still workiing properlly and get back too u on that, thanx man. 

ooh is the boulch universal O2 sensor as good as the 50 dollar one?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

so some other things i found interesting. so when i adjust the idle screw with solinode out it stumblpes around 7, but when the solinoid is in it stumbles above 1 then periodicle goes down until about 8 then, i rev, goes above one then so on and so forth? weird


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok guys I think I've narrowed the problem down a little bit. my car now is stumbling through all the rpm ranges then will die, just started doing that today. Well I don't think its getting gas to the injector, so I'm suspecting the FPR, but that doesn't get in for another 2 days, damn special orders. Is there aything else that can cause this?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Actually, unless you open up the engine or increase the boost, 87 octane will be fine for either. Simply putting on a different exhaust or intake does not mean you need to run higher octane.


Did I say intake and exhaust makes higher then 87 required? I didn't mean just intake and exhaust when I said beyond bolt-ons. I realize an intake and exhaust will not affect anything. Upping the boost on a turbo, or doing quite a bit of work to the NA are going to be the only things that require more then 87.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry. I definately wasn't awake yesterday morning.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Sorry. I definately wasn't awake yesterday morning.


Haha it is ok.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Blew my engine in my 1984 300ZX Turbo.I will NEVER USE SYN.OIL AGAN.Replaced with a used engine.Had it checked for the injector redo.It was never done.Called dealer,they got back to me and said they will do it.Couldn't believe it, 21 years later.Sure woke the motor up.Extremely happy about that one. Jamie


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jmcguire said:


> Blew my engine in my 1984 300ZX Turbo.I will NEVER USE SYN.OIL AGAN.Replaced with a used engine.Had it checked for the injector redo.It was never done.Called dealer,they got back to me and said they will do it.Couldn't believe it, 21 years later.Sure woke the motor up.Extremely happy about that one. Jamie


So what exactly happen to your engine?


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Rings.I couldn't believe it.I have owned 6 Z's over 20 years and never had a engine problem.I believe it was the Synthetic oil.I know it's the hot lick but I know other people who refuse to use it.Mercrusier has a syn oil called red-line for there boat engines.I know two guys who used it and grenaded there motors.It might help on start up but it doesn't seem to protect high revving engines.I have a POLARIS sportsman 700 which came out of the factory with Synthetic and it seems fine.Mine you it doesn't do 5000RPM shifts.Jamie


----------

